# Solo - Lilac Self



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

This is my singleton baby from my first ever pairing. I've decided to name him Solo (I know, some people think it's sentimental to name them, but names stop me getting confused - which doesn't take much these days!) Anyway, here he is.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

I love him! He's beautiful!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Can we see pictures as it matures?


----------

